
Coup scooter sharing is shutting down - tnolet
https://www.reddit.com/r/berlin/comments/e1gp0t/coup_escooter_is_shutting_down/
======
tnolet
This is a "startup" made by Bosch and BCG Ventures. The scooters are
everywhere in Berlin and quite popular. But the official press note (in
German) states they basically ran out of cash and can not see a way to make it
profitable.

Also shuts down in Paris and Madrid.

[https://joincoup.com/de/berlin/presse](https://joincoup.com/de/berlin/presse)

~~~
tonyjstark
The bigger scooters where quite nice and I would have preferred them to stay
instead of the smaller ones that are blocking sidewalks. But maybe they will
shut down too eventually... seems this sharing economy is really hard to make
profitable.

